# Connection dropping at random, new netgear router



## jusmeig (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi folks,

I recently purchased a Netgear DG834G. The initial setup went fine although my router did not automatically detect my ISP setting as it said it would do!

My problem now is this: While browsing the internet I randomly get (This page cannot be displayed) when visiting a link. Once this occurs I am unable to browse to any pages. Switching browsers has sometimes got things moving again....but most of the time firefox just reports "Cannot connect".

Now the weird thing is when this happens all the lights are still on the router (ie its still connected). Also when I try to connect to the router sometimes it lets me...sometimes I get "page cannot be displayed"? I can ping the router but again sometimes it times out?

Has anybody got a solution? This connection issue is a real pain in the *** as it will kill my online gaming!!!

Thanks in advance,

Justin


----------



## yankeeryu (Nov 3, 2005)

It could be a problem with the router (not likely since its new) or with something interfering with the signal. Also it could be a problem with the modem that is giving the service. Have to tried powercycleing the modem and router?

1. unplug the modem and router
2. plug them modem back in and wait for it to get all its proper lights
3. plug the router in and restart computer

See if that helps. Also you may want to call your internet provider and have them check the modem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Even though it's new, I'd try downloading any firmware upgrades first. Also, a reset to factory defaults and reconfiguration might be a good idea.

Is this wired or wireless?


----------



## yankeeryu (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats a great point. Just because it's a new router doesnt mean it hasnt sat on the shelf for 6 months or longer.


----------



## jusmeig (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi there,

Thank you both for the replies. Ive doe a little more investigation:

My router is wireless, but im using it wired. I checked the logs and im getting LCP down errors. After some googling it seems that other people with this router are getting very similar problems.

However i've no idea how to eliminate this bug? I already got and installed the latest firmware. I might try getting new microfilters?

Justin


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think that's the issue, microfilters are for the DSL connection. Unless you're having issues when connected directly to the DSL modem, this isn't a solution.

If multiple people are having the same issue, it might be time to return this turkey and get a different make and/or model.


----------



## jusmeig (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi johnwill,

Yeah I was thinking that alright. Since you have 14,892 posts on this site....im guessing your a fairly good person to ask for advice :wink: !! What modem would you suggest....I did quite a lot of research into the netgear i bought as I owned a linksys that broke down on me...the ethernet failed completely!

This router seems to be working fine for 99% of people.....but alas that no good unless you are one of the 99%!!!

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Lots of posts just means I'm a blabbermouth, not that I know anything. :grin:

I'd consider a separate DSL modem and router, since that makes it easier to diagnose issues. I personally hate the all-in-one products.


----------



## Xura (Nov 24, 2006)

My friend uses a wireless Netgear router and the same thing happens to him.. I suggest getting a 2wireGateway... Probley the simplest, easiest router you'll ever use... Somewhats costly tho :S


----------

